# 'The Nightmare Before Christmas' Blacklight Village Collection



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know that quite a few members are into _NBXmas_. This line is a Bradford Exchange exclusive. I absolutely loved it and had to share.










The link, if anyone would like more info: http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917616_nightmare-before-christmas-black-light-village.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Too expensive for me at $80 an "issue" (including shipping). And there's only 2 "issues" listed & who knows how many to follow. It's supercool but there's no way it's worth that much money.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

There are going to be 4 total, according to the pamphlet. I know, the prices are a bit much; I can't afford them either, but I figured that maybe some others might be interested in obtaining them, or at least seeing pics.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought about it long & hard especially since I love NBC & even though I'm not into the whole "village" thing I thought it'd be cool. But then I saw the prices. I _could_ afford it, I just won't. For that much money I could so do much more inside & out. I could buy vintage stuff which I dig more or blow molds which I dig even more.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those look really nice in blacklight. I love seeing NBC stuff!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I brought Sppokyone this years ago but not with the backlight and yes I paid each $80.00..... Silly me. Spookyone keeps it in her den room all year long.



RCIAG said:


> Too expensive for me at $80 an "issue" (including shipping). And there's only 2 "issues" listed & who knows how many to follow. It's supercool but there's no way it's worth that much money.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

very cool.I have one piece of nbc bradford exchange not blacklighted.But it is a cute piece the castle with jack and zero and it does light up.I can't remember what I gave for it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I brought Sppokyone this years ago but not with the backlight and yes I paid each $80.00..... Silly me. Spookyone keeps it in her den room all year long.


Well, then it wasn't a waste at all I do not remember what the original set looked like exactly, but I'm sure that it was really cool, too.



halloween71 said:


> very cool.I have one piece of nbc bradford exchange not blacklighted.But it is a cute piece the castle with jack and zero and it does light up.I can't remember what I gave for it.


Sounds neat, halloween71. That is also the case with me; I generally wind up with one installment of a series (if any).


I found these _Universal Monsters_ ones today when I decided to see what other Halloween-themed items Bradford offers. Same price per installment, of course...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow. I love them. I could sorta afford them...as in I can't afford them, but would steal money from the grocery fund or make the kids go without McDonalds for a few weeks or stop buying Marvel Avenger's characters on Facebook.

What I hate is the fact I like them now, and they will only be issued 1 time. I won't get them, and a few years from now they will be on ebay for hundreds/thousands of dollars.

Curse you, Bradford Exchange. Curse you.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> What I hate is the fact I like the now, and they will only be issued 1 time. I won't get them, and a few years from now they will be on ebay for hundreds/thousands of dollars.
> 
> Curse you, Bradford Exchange. Curse you.


I know exactly what you mean. I was going to get a Gremlin replica recently (I even had it preordered), but it costs around $200 at the lowest. I figured that since it was a limited edition, it would definitely go up in price, so it would be a wise move; when I weighed it out against how many things I could buy for the price of that one item, though, logic won out (unfortunately).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was going to get a Gremlin replica recently (I even had it preordered), but it costs around $200 at the lowest. I figured that since it was a limited edition, it would definitely go up in price, so it would be a wise move; when I weighed it out against how many things I could buy for the price of that one item, though, logic won out (unfortunately).


We lose either way. My son is so scared of Gremlins, btw. Too funny, since he is a hulking teenager.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never bought any Bradford Exchange stuff, how is the quality?

My aunt has gotten some fire dept. related stuff, trucks, houses, etc. which were nice but a firetruck isn't the same thing as the NBC world. She gave up when they kept sending them & sending them. It got old really quickly, even though my uncle is a firefighter & loves anything fire dept. related.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have much from the Bradford Exchange, but I love the items that I do own. I can vouch that the quality is top-notch. 

The dragon in the middle, a Nene Thomas piece entitled 'Guardians of Hope', is from Bradford.









The vampiress atop the crypt (third item down) is a music box that is also from there (http://www.bradfordexchange.com/pro...usic-box.html?N=8125+9040+9044+9037+9038+9037). I received her as a Christmas present this past year.









Heck, we may as well make this a thread to show off any darker items from higher-end places... Join in, folks


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous dragons, Garth

I love those NBC pieces, but I can't imagine that I'll have the money for them. Oh well, I have my Spooky Town things to enjoy


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The crazy thing is I just spent more money on a Stolloween pumpkin & feel like I got more & gave more since I know he made that pumpkin with his own hands.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm confused... Do u get all of this stuff for $80??? The whole town?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

mamadada said:


> I'm confused... Do u get all of this stuff for $80??? The whole town?


No, I don't think so.

I think it is 3 pieces, and EACH are about 80 bucks. The details are buried in the description. 

I think they want to lure you in with the 23 buck a month payment plan.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You get a house & for "free" you get figures like Jack & Sally with his house, the Professor with his lab, etc.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Gorgeous dragons, Garth
> 
> I love those NBC pieces, but I can't imagine that I'll have the money for them. Oh well, I have my Spooky Town things to enjoy


Thank you very much, Dark Passenger

Many of the 'Spooky Town' pieces are great, too


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

These are fantastic! Thank you Garthgoyle for mentioning them. My mom has a beautiful Christmas village that she sets up every year, and I've always admired it even though it's completely not my style and I'd never want one. THIS however, I can see gracing my dining room buffet table from September through December...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome, Hallow Scream. My relatives do the same, with a Christmas setup along a fairly large dresser. I own one Xmas village piece (from Target), which I simply could not pass up: a snow-covered Gothic church. Be sure to share pics if you do get the set


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

*Runs outside and starts to beg strangers for spare change*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I hit the link, but I can't seem to find it??


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Junit said:


> *Runs outside and starts to beg strangers for spare change*


Great minds think alike



13mummy said:


> I hit the link, but I can't seem to find it??


Try these: _Nightmare Before Xmas_ and _Universal Monsters_


----------

